# My post office officially hates me: 3 hauls in one day! (PIC HEAVY)



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

I received a delivery notice in my mailbox on Thursday. I was out all day Friday because it was my best friend's birthday "party" (he turned 24, which is his favorite number! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), so I just put in a redelivery request online, instructing the post-office to just leave the package at my door on Saturday morning.

Well, I woke up at 10:30 today and peeked out my door, and I just about jumped out of my pants. THREE PACKAGES! OMG! Seriously, best Saturday morning ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i50.tinypic.com/4sljpi.png

So, let's start with the stuff from TKB Trading -- Home Page. I actually only got about half of this stuff today; the texture base, Pop collection, blues, and greens were all bought a couple of weeks ago. Also, half of the jars are CraftMate stackable jars from Wal-Mart, which are actually a little better than TKB's 20 gram jars...IT TAKES TWO 20-GRAM JARS TO HOLD A SINGLE TKB SAMPLE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Annnnyway, here's the TKB haul from a couple of weeks ago; again, these jars are from Wal-Mart, not CraftMate. Raspberry Pop is in a different container because the bag was broken when I got it, and I only had those plastic containers until later on in the night. *A * means the color is a personal absolute, could-not-live-without-it favorite.*

http://i47.tinypic.com/2lwox3b.png
Green Apple Pop, *Blueberry Pop, Grape Pop, *Raspberry Pop, Strawberry Pop, *Tangerine Pop, Lemon Drop Pop, Apple Green, Cyprus Green, *True Green, Ocean Green, Chameleon Fine, *Indian Blue, Coral Reef Blue, Midnight Blue, and the TKB matte texture base.

And here's what I got today! I spent two hours this afternoon repotting everything and setting samples aside for my friend Shannon, because, um...I'm a nerd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again, half of these jars are CraftMate, but the smaller ones are the TKB 20 gram jars...not enough to hold a whole sample, which is CRAZY to me. Plus, I bought 20 of their "Blueberry Pie" containers with labels to put aside the aforementioned samples.

http://i50.tinypic.com/2up4cgp.png
OMG yay, reds! I love love love red; it's my most-bought color after blue! *Soft Red, *Hot Mama (1 teaspoon sample--the most expensive color on the site), True Coral, Umber, Colorona Bordeaux

http://i50.tinypic.com/oky2qp.png
I forced myself to buy neutrals, and I'm really glad I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These really are great for more tone-downed looks. PS: I store True Yellow with these colors because I have nowhere else to put it! *Oriental Beige, Swiss Chocolate, *Soft Black, *True Yellow

http://i45.tinypic.com/10wikau.png
2 pinks and 2 purples. I'm not really in to either color, and you know, I still don't LOVE purples, but the pinks are great! *Apple Blossom, Cotton Candy, Bishop's Violet, Soft Blue-Violet

http://i48.tinypic.com/14kwh83.png
The jars I bought: the stackable 20-gram jars on the left and the Blueberry Pies, with labels, on the right. I create my pigment stacks by general color, so now that I've put my purples and neutrals in the 20 gram jars, I can't put them in anything else...it's my OCD, restricting me from making two separate stacks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I put my red and blues--my favorites!!!--and my pinks and greens in the CraftMate jars, so I can continue to buy those for those general color types. And the Blueberry Pies are really nice for little pigment samples! Always get the labels with them, they're only an additional $0.50.

http://i47.tinypic.com/33m0pw2.png

Now for part 2 of my haulage! My friend Joel and I love love LOVE Lush, but we think their stuff is a bit overpriced. Especially for me, because while Joel actually lives in the city, I'm going to college in a rural area an hour away and pretty much have to get everything shipped to me. We found this seller on eBay, and Joel sent me $20 to try some of her homemade bath products out and report back to him. (Joel has VERY sensitive skin that's prone to breakouts; I got my mom's genes, so my skin is relatively resilient, although I also baby the crap out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Her store is called Red White and Blue Bonnet -- eBay My World - redwhiteandbluebonnet. You can buy some of her pre-made stuff OR--get this--PICK YOUR OWN SCENT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From a truly long, exhaustive list of stuff.

http://i48.tinypic.com/29via9j.png
Bath Cupcake: blackberry sage bath bomb with whipped body frosting on top (and a cute little wooden spoon!), Karma bubble bar (a very close dupe to Lush's bubble bar), Birthday Cake bubble bar, Nadira (apparently a dupe of...Crab Tree and Evelyn, I think? Whatever that is...) bath bombs, and a complimentary soap in Glass Slippers.

For the record, the small coffee cup in these pictures is shown for size comparison.

http://i47.tinypic.com/24xevj9.png
Birthday Cake bubble bar -- one of her premade bars, which I had to buy because it looked SO CUTE! It has that sweet, baked-good smell, almost like cake batter. I actually really like it! And hey, I'm not super-girly, but again, LOOK HOW CUTE IT IS!!!

http://i48.tinypic.com/6jhjpt.png
Blackberry Sage cupcake -- the "cupcake" part is a bath bomb, while the "frosting" is her whipped bath frosting, which is essentially body wash. Mine got a little roughed-up during the trip, but it's still supercute; I love the bright colors! Plus, it smells AMAZING. I picked the blackberry sage scent because those two smells are usually not super-sweet or super-spicey, respectively, and I'm really sensitive to smells, and I picked this particular item because Joel was interested in the bath frosting, but she sells it in huge 16 oz. tubs. 

http://i47.tinypic.com/svj62x.png
Nadira bath bombs -- I bought one of the "you pick the scent" bags of three. I really wanted something with sandalwood in it, but Geisha sounded too sweet and Secrets of India sounded too strong, so I picked Nadira instead. These are still pretty heady, but they'll soften up in the water, and I LOVE the sandalwood scent they have! 

http://i48.tinypic.com/mj4pp4.png
Karma bubble bar -- like I said, it's advertised as a dupe of Lush's Karma scent, and it's pretty close. RWBB's Karma features stronger patchouli versus Lush's more orangey smell...I'm not sure which I prefer, because they both smell really good! This was a "you pick bar," so I had no idea what it was going to look like, and I actually think it's kinda cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glass Slippers soap (no separate picture) -- this was a complimentary soap she just threw in. It's cute and all, but I don't like to use handmade soaps. I'm REALLY pick about my soap and will only use the super-moisturzing Dove or Olay soaps. Plus, this smell is WAY too sweet and fruity for me; it actually gives me a bit of a headache. Hence, I think this will be going to one of my lady friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to try out one of the bombs tonight. Today is, after all, my "Spoil-Myself-Rotten Saturday," which only happens a few times a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, a bunch of what is essentially free make-up from a friend in another community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We both love make-up, but she was talking about how she has a bunch of stuff she never uses, and I offered to take it off her hands. (I do a lot of photography, so I try to keep a relatively wide collection of colors and shades for my various models.) I offered to send her a book she wanted in exchange. When I opened this box, I was like, "HOLY CRAP!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought she was only sending me two or three things, but she sent a TON! God bless her. Do you think I should give her three of my firstborn children, or only two? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i47.tinypic.com/23roh95.png

http://i48.tinypic.com/2ltknwl.png

VARIOUS BRUSHES: disposable mascara wands, liner, eyeshadow, etc.

LIPGLOSS: MAC lip lacquer in Acrylicka, clear lipglass, Stila lip glaze in...?

LIPSTICK: Cargo's Val D'or, Clinique's Extreme Pink, Bobbi Brown's Brown, Bobbi Brown's Mauve, Bobbi Brown's Rose

EYESHADOW: MAC Truce, MAC Crystal, CoverGirl Shimmering Onyx, Sephora n126

SMASHBOX BOX: Smashing Snap blush, Smashing Exposure brilliance duo, Smashing Strike eyeshadow, Smashing Wrap eyeshadow Smashing Prep eyeshadow, Smashing Tint lip pencil

FOUNDATION: Bobbi Brown foundation stick in Warm Sand





God, I love today. This is a great Saturday, really, when you consider I've been scrimping and saving to pay for the graduate school applications that are getting sent out this coming week ($260 JUST for the application costs, not including the money I had to pay for the GRE, the photo copies, the transcripts...ugh). I think I've earned it!


----------



## n_c (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Sass (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice haul!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, great haul!!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 22, 2009)

enjoy your haul!


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice haul!


I hope you do consider trying handmade soap in the future. They're generally tons more moisturizing than the commercial junk, because they're not full of, well, you know, junk. (Ever notice how Dove calls them "beauty bars"? That's because, legally, they can not call it soap or they face smackdown by the FDA.)


----------



## Kragey (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! I've messed with a few of the colors (though not all of it, lord!) and tried one of the bath bombs, and everything's great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Nice haul!


I hope you do consider trying handmade soap in the future. They're generally tons more moisturizing than the commercial junk, because they're not full of, well, you know, junk. (Ever notice how Dove calls them "beauty bars"? That's because, legally, they can not call it soap or they face smackdown by the FDA.)_

 

I have a hard time using anything with sugars in it near my nether regions, which I think her soaps may have--I'll have to check. Regardless, Glass Slippers is WAY too fruity and sweet for me to even sniff it, let alone bathe with it.


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Nice haul!


I hope you do consider trying handmade soap in the future. They're generally tons more moisturizing than the commercial junk, because they're not full of, well, you know, junk. (Ever notice how Dove calls them "beauty bars"? That's because, legally, they can not call it soap or they face smackdown by the FDA.)_

 
huh?


----------



## Kragey (Nov 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


The FDA regulates names. It's not as hardcore in the US as it is in Canada, but it's certainly visible. Did you ever notice that Velveeta cheese is not actually called "cheese" on the box?


----------



## fintia (Nov 29, 2009)

wow!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 29, 2009)

pretty stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy your goodies!


----------



## mevish (Nov 30, 2009)

im so jeluz! WICKED HAUL!


----------

